# Tool Talk > Machines >  Automatic train washing system - GIF

## Jon

Automatic train washing system.



Previously: Cow cleaner GIF

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

carloski (Aug 26, 2022),

dubbby (Apr 13, 2020),

EnginePaul (May 11, 2019),

gunsgt1863 (Sep 13, 2017),

Metalmuncher (Sep 12, 2017),

Seedtick (Sep 12, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

Andyt (Oct 20, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 19, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/heavy_equipment_car_wash.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



They installed a smaller one of those at the TXI cement planet in Midolothan TX back in the early 80's for us contract welders to wash the cement dust off our rigs before leaving the plant. There was several good reasons for them doing this for us #1 in our minds it cut many hours of having to wash our rigs EVERY DAY or by the next day the humidity in the air would turn the dust into a concrete film that was impossible to remove.
#2 Their reasoning was by helping us we could work longer hours. Sometimes as many as 18 to 20 in a single day during a shutdown.
#3 the real reason the douche as we called it was installed was the EPA forced them to do it as a means of preventing the cement dust from escaping the plant into the atmosphere as we drove.
All reasons were valid but i liked ours best of all because I hate having to wash my own vehicle let alone have to wash off cement dust that is going to ruin my equipment.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Kind of reminds me of an elephant giving himself a bath with his trunk.

----------


## Jon

Lowbuck version.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

baja (May 12, 2019),

Seedtick (May 11, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I am trying to wrap my head around the why of the girl using her motorcycle to spray the train. 
The only thing I cam come up with was she was hoping to spray water through an open window to irritate the passengers

----------

